
Show HN: ProtectedText.com - The safest site on the web for storing your text - mojuser
http://www.protectedtext.com/#a
======
bowerbird
this'll be useful for people who do not have their own site, where they can
put files in a password-protected directory.

-bowerbird

------
vadvi
this is pretty cool! is there a length limit?

~~~
mojuser
no, tested and work up to 250 000 chars :)

